# 40 Gallon Set-up



## demonwolf106 (Mar 17, 2015)

I had an African Rift lake set-up for 8+ years, until just last week when I had an apocalypse in my tank. I am starting from scratch and am considering a small Central American/South American tank.

My parents have a Black Convict that they no longer want and I have told them I would be willing to take it off their hands.

I am wondering what would make good tank mates for him. I am _not_ interested in getting a female and creating a breeding pair, as I know that is pretty much all that I could have in the tank.

Thanks!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Can you post the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## demonwolf106 (Mar 17, 2015)

It is actually a hex shape. 18"x26"x26" and 21" tall


----------



## demonwolf106 (Mar 17, 2015)

I realized that that may have been a weird way of measuring. The front and back panes are 20" and the smaller side panes are 10" each.


----------



## demonwolf106 (Mar 17, 2015)

The area would be about 460 squared inches


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!

The footprint of that tank is quite small, and not the best for most cichlids. Suitable for shelldwellers from Lake Tanganyika. If you're commited to the convict, I would stock it as the lone inhabitant.


----------



## demonwolf106 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks Iggy. Are there any dithers or other types of fish that would be suitable with him?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Yea I'm not sure. The larger and quicker tetras may not work in such a short tank. Let me get back to ya.

How big is the convict from your P's?


----------



## demonwolf106 (Mar 17, 2015)

He is about 4". He is about 9 years old.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Has he been solo for some time then?


----------



## demonwolf106 (Mar 17, 2015)

For about a year


----------



## demonwolf106 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello again. This has now become a moot point as my parents have decided to keep him. Thank you so much for helping me out though. Now, what to do with my tank...


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

For a dither what about a school of silver dollars?


----------

